# Anti-bioctics used to treat D related to Bacterial overgrowth.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:MEDSCAPE http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/1999/...0/cl10209d.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

